# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  DIY là sự sáng tạo không ngừng

## CKD

Có mấy cái bánh răng bằng nhôm, muốn mài dũa nó mà không biết phải làm thế nào cho đều. Biết là nếu tiện được là tuyệt vời nhất, nhưng nhà không có máy tiện, dũa tay thì méo mó, vừa dũa vừa xoay thì làm sao được đây? Nghĩ nghĩ, động não động não, lấy búa gõ đầu vài cái, não được động thế là có sáng kiến hehe.

Này thì xoay này, bulley, dây đai, ổ bi te te te


Cận cảnh đây.


Chà nhám tí xíu, trước và sau nó thế này.


Mấy ông anh có nhận ra cái gì quen quen không? Sự đổi chác giữa 3 anh em giúp nó sống mãi trong oanh liệt, luôn thầm lặng lập chiến công mà không dám kêu ca gì.
Cảm ơn hai ông anh nhe  :Smile:  một người có chức năng khai sinh cho em nó, một người có duyên để trao lại cho CKD.

----------

duonghoang, Mr.L, ngthha, nhatson

----------


## culitruong

Ý nói cái khoan của bác Huân với bác Huy chứ gì.

Mà nãy giờ gác tay lên trán suy nghĩ chã hiểu chú đang diy cái gì luôn. Giải thích rỏ chút đi

----------


## CKD

Có làm gì to tác đâu anh, buồn buồn chà bóng cái bánh răng ấy mà  :Smile:

----------


## culitruong

Móa ơi, rãnh dữ.

----------


## Khoa C3

Thẩm mĩ CKD

----------


## CKD

CKD từ nhỏ đến lớn chỉ thích gái đẹp.. ủa lộn CÁI ĐẸP hehe  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Nó đang có cái dự án gì gì đó anh CULI ơi, có lần nói em nghe mà chả hiểu máy gì ! trớt quớt , mà nói chung nó không rãnh dữ vậy đâu, đâu cần ăn mì gói chạy gia công suốt ngày.

----------


## culitruong

Muốn bóng như gương luôn hông, đưa đây tui.

----------


## Mr.L

ủa nay nhà có thêm món mới hả anh cái cần khoan ^^

----------


## Cuongcoco

E có chút thắc mắc thế này. Sao a không kẹp vào đầu khoan  rồi dũa ngược từ dưới lên( hoặc kẹp cây dũa dưới bàn khoan rồi nâng lên) xài chi pulley với đây curoa cho mắc công vậy. 
E mới biết làm cơ khí nên có chút thắc mắc , các a bỏ quá cho, he he

----------


## duonghoang

Em cũng có câu hỏi giống Cuongcoco, sao anh ko kẹp lên đầu kẹp khoan ấy??

----------


## Nam CNC

Đã gọi là sự sáng tạo không ngừng rồi,,, làm như mấy bác thường quá, như vậy nó mới hoành tráng hahaha.
-------- cũng có 1 lí do nữa, máy khoan đó nó đảo quá, ke dũa vào một lát là cái bánh răng uốn éo luôn, dựa trên bạc đạn như thế thì chuẩn hơn

----------

Cuongcoco

----------


## Cuongcoco

Chắc vì lý do đảo mà a cdk mới chọn cách này. E đung là gà thiệt, hèn chi làm lần nào cũng bị sai số nhiều

----------


## CKD

Anh Nam CNC đúng 1/2 rồi. Lý do khác nữa là làm thế nào kẹp được cái bánh răng đó với đường kính lỗ là 15mm mà vẫn đồng tâm. Lục khắp nhà mà không tìm được cách chi hiệu quả nên mới phải "tối" kiến  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay hì hục cả ngày nào khiêng nào kéo nào đẩy, dọn cái ổ lại. Kết quả cũng lôi cái cục sắt này làm cái kệ để tủ điện.



Kết quả là cuối ngày giờ ngồi không được, cái lưng đau quá là đau. Chắc nằm vài hôm luôn quá.

Nằm một chổ nhưng ngứa tay, rị mọ một hồi cũng ghép được 2 cái bánh răng & bánh đay lại với nhau.

----------

nhatson

----------


## culitruong

Dán keo hả đồng chí.

----------


## Nam CNC

chả khen gì chỉ khen cái hình chụp đẹp hehehe, mai mốt thấy ống kính nào khác không hú đâu, mua về chém anh em nhậu chơi.

----------


## CKD

@culitruong
Cái đó em ấn ấn một hồi.. sao nhựa nó dính được vào nhôm hà, không có keo chi hết á.

@Nam CNC
Cái ống này không phải cái hôm bữa đâu đại ca, ống hôm bữa em chỉ dùng chụp chim cò gì thôi, không dám lấy chụp mấy món này sợ bị hỏng. Ống này nó kêu là chụp close-up hay macro gì đó. Cái ống kính gí sát vào vật luôn á.
Hehe, mai mốt có thấy thì hú tiểu đệ nữa nhé. Tiểu đệ hứa là khi chụp chim cò mà có ảnh đẹp sẽ post lên đây cho anh em thưởng lãm. Chúng ta cũng có mục nhiếp ảnh mà, lo gì. Nếu lỡ chim cò mà có trụi lông thì em không dám post. Chỉ dám mang ảnh anh em cùng xem thôi.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Bật mí cái vụ làm sao ghép được cái bánh răng nhựa vào cái bánh răng bằng nhôm mà vẫn đảm bảo lực truyền động...





Cái này gọi là liên kết Splines hay gần gủi hơn gọi là rãnh then hoa  :Wink:

----------

culitruong, hungdn, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Lâu lâu lục lại mấy cái ảnh, kéo chủ đề lên.

Nhông nhôm cắt dây đây.


Mỳ tôm đê.. bác nào đói không, em up cái ảnh xong bụp tô này là no.

----------

nhatson

----------


## hungdn

Cái lỗ đút bạc kia hình oval hả bác?  :Big Grin:  Có phải ý của tác giả là vậy không bác?

----------


## Diyodira

> CKD từ nhỏ đến lớn chỉ thích gái đẹp.. ủa lộn CÁI ĐẸP hehe


Tui thì ngược lại vơi ông CKD, từ nhỏ thích gái xấu, cái xấu, muốn cái gì xấu là của mình. Mà đời thì đâu như mơ ước, ghét của nào trời trao của đấy, đành chấp nhận  :Cool:

----------

